# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κατασκευές >  Κατασκευή κλούβας για προστασία από αρπακτικά κάθε είδους!

## panoss

Λοιπόν, επειδή το καλοκαίρι βαριόμουνα αφόρητα είπα να φτιάξω μια κλούβα για τον Τιμ..

Για να μην τα πολυλογώ τα υλικά που χρειάστηκα ήταν:
4 ξύλα των 60 cm
4 φύλα των 50cm
4 ξύλα των 40cm
2 μεντεσέδες
1 σύρτη
2 μέτρα κοτετσόσυρμα 

Με φωτογραφίες θα σας δείξω το πως κολήθηκαν..











Και τελικά....


Ελπίζω να σας άρεσε και ήταν μια πολύ εύκολη κατασκευή η οποία είναι πολύ γερή!!

----------


## xarhs

πολυ ωραια κατασκευη...!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## panoss

Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε Χάρη!!
Κάποια στιγμή θα το μάθω πώς ανεβαίνουν οι φώτος!!

----------


## panoss

Παιδιά καμιά παρατήρηση για την εξωτερική κλούβα?

----------


## kostas0206

Ωραια η κλουβα προστασιας σου, αλλα για λογους αισθητικης θα σου ελεγα να τριψεις και να βαψεις μς ενα οικολογικο βερνικι το ξυλο.

----------


## panoss

οκ φίλε μου θα το σκεφτώ! Τι χρώμα να το έβαφα όμως?

----------


## kostas0206

Να το τριψεις και μετα περνα το με ενα οικολογικο βερνικι, κανα καφε θα ελεγα οχι πολυ σκουρο.

----------


## panoss

Και σήμερα η γάτα μας τραυματίστηκε από την κλούβα..
Κάπου προεξείχε ένα συρματάκι και χτύπησε..
(¨αλλη ιστορία αυτή με γάζες,κλπ... )

ΚΑι ήταν λάθος μου διότι δεν το είχα δει και δεν σκέφτηκα ότι θα γινόταν κάτι τέτοιο..

Ευτυχώς ο Τιμ φοβήθηκε λίγο αλλά τώρα τραγουδάει και παίζει πάλι με τα παιχνίδια του...      φίου..

----------

